# Грыжи, протрузии, вторичный стеноз. Адекватно ли назначенное лечение?



## ИринаVR (17 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите была на приеме у невролога по результату мрт исследования

По заключению врачом назначено лечение (прикрепила фото)

Оно поможет точно?


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2017)

@ИринаVR, здравствуйте!
Опишите, что именно Вас беспокоит.
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2017)

Назначения - ужас! 
Какие имеются жалобы в настоящее время? Что выявлено на приёме неврологом?
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## ИринаVR (17 Май 2017)

Жалобы в настоящее время такие: боль в пояснично крестцовом отделе больше слева, боль отдает в левую ногу , по наружной поверхности ноги как будто натянуты струны нога становится короткая, в результате трудно спускаться по ступенькам.жжение и немение тоже есть

С этих жалоб и осмотра было назначено лечение неврологом


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2017)

Из медикаментозного лечения достаточно лишь НПВС и миорелаксанты внутрь. Возможно, ингибиторы холинэстеразы (по результатам неврологического осмотра).
Желательна помощь грамотного мануального терапевта, владеющего хиропрактическими и остеопатическими техниками.


----------

